# new bosc is always sleeping or hiding



## hayes11 (Aug 8, 2012)

i've had my bosc about 4 days now all he does is bask and sleep under his heat mat or hide away in his borrow on the cool side the only time he is interested on coming out is when theres food about


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

hayes11 said:


> i've had my bosc about 4 days now all he does is bask and sleep under his heat mat or hide away in his borrow on the cool side the only time he is interested on coming out is when theres food about


firstly why's there a heat mat???? secondly that pretty much all they do..... how deep is the substrate? what is the substrate? what is the air temps and touch temps?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

thats all he will do especially as youve only had him four days take a while for them to settle and begin to feel safe, they do bask eat and sleep, you dont need the heat mat, he will become more active over time, i hardly saw mine for the first 3 weeks i had him, only knew he was eating as the food was disappearing, now 9 weeks later he comes out for a nose and watches us going about our daily business and runs all over his viv after food, i wouldnt worry about it hes just doing what he should be, four days is nothing at all.


----------



## hayes11 (Aug 8, 2012)

ok cheers again lol


----------

